# Is the peak time over or do I still have a shot?



## canoebill (Aug 11, 2004)

I've come up from Columbus to the Vermillion a few times in the past to try to catch a steelhead or two but never timed it right it seems. Is the peak time to catch one this season past, are the numbers still good and will they take a lure this time? Do I need to try further upstream this time of year? Would like to try again, maybe the Chagrin or Rocky this time, but with a baby at home, I don't have many chances to get out and want to make sure it is worth the drive and time in terms of chances to land one. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

canoebill said:


> I've come up from Columbus to the Vermillion a few times in the past to try to catch a steelhead or two but never timed it right it seems. Is the peak time to catch one this season past, are the numbers still good and will they take a lure this time? Do I need to try further upstream this time of year? Would like to try again, maybe the Chagrin or Rocky this time, but with a baby at home, I don't have many chances to get out and want to make sure it is worth the drive and time in terms of chances to land one. Thanks for any input.


I think it is over. The steelhead are on there way to Canadian waters. I saw a few hitch hiking a ride.  LOL. I couldn't resist when I saw this post.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

You still got until like March or April. Thats plenty of time.


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

For the West side of ohio (rocky), Try the spring. They will be jumping out of the water in spring.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

The rain the Rocky got this past week was the first real significant cold rain of the season. Should only get better from here.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

You will have a shot until June buddy! this is a winter run fishery brother!


----------



## canoebill (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I was under the impression that they shut down at certain water temps or once they reach their spawn site. Are those not factors?


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

they will bite all winter, just have to adjust your tactics...fish smaller and slower usually. Also, they won't actually spawn until the spring. These fish don't take long to go as far as they can. I think they can run the entire Rocky east branch in a day or two on high water.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

your thinking salmon lol


----------



## canoebill (Aug 11, 2004)

Nope, I float the Manistee for Salmon, familiar with them.

I'm pretty certain Steelhead metabolic rates will slow and along with it their activity. I imagine they will move to slow moving pools at this point and have a bad case of lockjaw.Bigdaddy's reply suggests this is the case, going with a slower presentation at those times. I'm just unaware of what temp triggers the change as I have not fished for them much.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

They are still biting, and water temps are in the low 40's  Time to go fishing.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I think the peak fall season just hit. Lost of good news along the Chagrin today.....even had a 10 min battle myself with a 2'+ Chromer that broke the line. I just laughed...I was shaking with a adrenaline. North East Ohio peaks in the spring so we have plenty of time yet!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

brodg said:


> I think the peak fall season just hit. Lost of good news along the Chagrin today.....even had a 10 min battle myself with a 2'+ Chromer that broke the line. I just laughed...I was shaking with a adrenaline. North East Ohio peaks in the spring so we have plenty of time yet!


North East Ohio steel dont peak in the spring, there just easier to fish for seeing that 95% of them are in 2 feet or less of water and there bedding, 75% of strikes are the males protecting the beds!!!....


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

KSUFLASH said:


> They are still biting, and water temps are in the low 40's  Time to go fishing.


Agreed go fishing had an hour tonight to get out and got 2 go fishin


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Fall and winter is slow on the v. its hit or miss really and a waste if you are driving far. spring is the best time. out east is way better this time of year. heard they are catching um out thatway but have yet to get my 1st yet at the v.


----------



## canoebill (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks guys. Making a trip sounds like a good plan, will try the Chagrin this time. Will wait on the Vermillion til spring. We tried in the fall before on the V which probably explains why we had no luck.


----------

